# Blocked ducts under armpit!



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got back from vacation and now have extremely painful blocked ducts under both armpits. This was the first time in 4 mo not pumping everyday, could this had caused them or maybe the heat from sweating more in the sun and fun?


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

That or different clothing...perhaps a bathing suit with an underwire?


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I immediately think clothing too - even a tight fitting bathing suit or underwire. Or maybe you sat in one position a lot that put pressure there on the plane? Heat, soy lecithin, massage, and lots of nursing/pumping!


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I spoke with my midwife and she thinks its the lack of pumping. She said the pumping has a greater suction then breastfeeding. The pumping along with hot compresses with Lavender, Eucalyptus & German Chamomile oil then message out the duct should help. Garlic if it seems to be getting infected. Not sure if its infected or not but I am running a small fever and my body is achy!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, it's getting infected. Fever and achy are classic mastitis signs. Garlic, rest, heat, and any other immune boosters you use. If it gets bad, you'll need abx.

Take it easy.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I went to see my Gyno Dr. and she though that it was not Mastits because the lumps were in my armpits not the breast! She suggested going to see a Dermatologist and gave me a perscription for antibiotics. The hot sun on our vaca and hormones she said probably caused it. I think that the lack of pumping for 6 days did and that it is Mastitis! I got the same lumps in my armpits the first week of BF.


----------



## Theresa9599 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've had plugged ducts there before, so I feel your pain - ouch! A dermatologist certainly isn't going to help you here! I hope you get better real soon


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Gynos are truly inept with breast issues in general. It's sad and they really need to include lactation education as part of the OB specialty.

See your primary care doctor, maybe? I had much better luck with her than with my OB when I had repeated infections.

Are the lumps red? How big are they?


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkmoro311* 
I went to see my Gyno Dr. and she though that it was not Mastits because the lumps were in my armpits not the breast! She suggested going to see a Dermatologist and gave me a perscription for antibiotics. The hot sun on our vaca and hormones she said probably caused it. I think that the lack of pumping for 6 days did and that it is Mastitis! I got the same lumps in my armpits the first week of BF.









Many women have milk ducts that go up into the armpit area. Tell your gyno to double check his anatomy boook







.


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

My first week of nursing I had huge lumps under my arm pits - I didn't know immediately what they were but assumed it had to do with my milk coming in. They went away a week later when my daughter was nursing around the clock.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganone* 
Gynos are truly inept with breast issues in general. It's sad and they really need to include lactation education as part of the OB specialty.

See your primary care doctor, maybe? I had much better luck with her than with my OB when I had repeated infections.

Are the lumps red? How big are they?

Red - YES
Size - Nickel Size


----------



## rhino.gurl (Jul 17, 2008)

i had blocked ducts in my armpits....
and i had an actual milk duct so that i could express milk DIRECTLY OUT
OF MY ARMPIT AS WELL!
i talked to a nurse, and she said to just express it until the lump went away.

thats my wierd story.


----------

